# Μια μέρα μιας Μαίρη



## sarant (Jun 20, 2010)

_Νόμιζα ότι το θέμα έχει συζητηθεί ξανά, αλλά δεν το βρήκα. Αν κάποιος θυμάται ή ξέρει να ψάχνει καλύτερα, ας τα ενοποιήσει_

Μερικά ονόματα είναι εντελώς ίδια στα ελληνικά και σε ορισμένες ξένες γλώσσες. Όλα όσα μπορώ να σκεφτώ είναι θηλυκά, τα πιο κοινά Μαρία/Μαίρη, Άννα, άντε και Σοφία. Πώς γράφουμε το "Μαίρη" αν η κυρία είναι ξένη; Αν είμαστε οπαδοί της απλογράφησης, τότε, αν θέλουμε να είμαστε ακραία συνεπείς θα πρέπει να το απλογραφήσουμε: Μέρι. Δεύτερος σκόπελος: αν διαλέξουμε το "Μαίρη", θα το κλίνουμε; 

Διαβάζω στην Αυγή "της Μέρι Πόπινς". Συνεπές, αλλά στο γκουγκλ παίρνει ποσοστό μικρότερο κι από της μικρότερης συνιστώσας του Σύριζα: 6 γκουγκλιές. 

Η ελληνική ορθογράφηση (Μαίρη) επικρατεί σχεδόν παμψηφεί, αλλά τι γίνεται με την κλίση; Εδώ τα πράγματα μπλέκονται. 

Ο τύπος "της Μαίρης Πόππινς" βγάζει (με τα γνωστά δυσκλαίμηρα για τα εκλογικά μαγειρέματα του γκουγκλ) 4650 γκουγκλιές, ενώ ο άκλιτος "της Μαίρη Πόππινς" παίρνει 2280. Ναι, αλλά αν πάμε στην απλογραφημένη βερσιόν του επωνύμου η τάση αντιστρέφεται. Μετράω 3710 "της Μαίρη Πόπινς" (είναι κι ένας τίτλος παιδικού θεατρικού έργου που επηρεάζει πολύ) και μόνο 977 "της Μαίρης Πόπινς". Από μια άποψη είναι αναμενόμενο ο πλήρως παραδοσιακός τύπος να έχει τις περισσότερες γκουγκλιές, αλλά δεν περίμενα τόσο υψηλά ποσοστά της ακλισιάς. 

Πάντως, μερικές από τις γκουγκλιές του "της Μαίρη" μπορεί να είναι νόθα ευρήματα, όπως συνειδητοποίησα γκουγκλίζοντας το "της Άννα Βίσση". Από τις 17.600 γκουγκλιές αυτουνού, οι περισσότερες είναι βέβαια ακλισιάρικες, αλλά υπάρχουν και κάμποσες όπου το "της" είναι εγκλιτικό, δηλ. "η φίλη της, Άννα Βίσση". 

Το αν θα γράφουμε με ένα ή με δύο νι τις ξένες Άννες (και τι κάνουμε με τις ισπανίδες που είναι Ana) κι αν θα τις κλίνουμε (της Άννας Πολιτκόφσκαγια) είναι θέμα για άλλο σημείωμα. Πάντως εξεπλάγην όταν είδα ότι ο κλιτός τύπος υπερτερεί στο γκουγκλ κατά πολύ του άκλιτου.


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 20, 2010)

Το είχα αναφέρει εγώ εδώ.

Μόνο προσωπική άποψη μπορώ να καταθέσω πάνω στο θέμα: 
Επιλέγω πάντα το Άννα, Μαίρη κλπ., και τα κλίνω κανονικά. Δεν μπορώ να δεχτώ ότι μια Anna στα αγγλικά, που είναι Άννα στα ελληνικά, πρέπει να γραφτεί ως Άνα, μόνο και μόνο επειδή τη βρήκαμε σε ξενόγλωσσο κείμενο. Και όπως είχα πει και τότε, αν το κείμενο μιλάει για ελληνίδα Anna; Κι αφού η Μαίρη υπάρχει ως υποκοριστικό στην Ελλάδα, αντίστοιχο του Mary, εδώ και 100 χρόνια και βάλε, γιατί ξαφνικά να την κάνω Μέρι επειδή το κείμενο είναι ξενόγλωσσο και όχι ελληνικό;


----------



## azimuthios (Jun 20, 2010)

Για την Άννα συγκεκριμένα, μπορεί και να έγραφα Άνα αν ήταν πασιφανές πως πρόκειται για Ισπανίδα ή Λατινοαμερικάνα. Ενώ θα έγραφα Άννα σε όλες τις υπόλοιπες περιπτώσεις.

Όσο για τον τύπο Μέρι, η μόνη περίπτωση που ξέρω ήταν ο Μέρι στον Άρχοντα των Δαχτυλιδιών.


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 20, 2010)

Συμφωνώ με την ισπανίδα Άνα, το είχα πει και στο παλιότερο ποστ μου. Δεν βρίσκω τον λόγο να προσθέσω ένα ν, αφού στο πρωτότυπο είναι Ana, αλλά δεν βρίσκω επίσης τον λόγο να αφαιρέσω το ν, όταν το πρωτότυπο είναι Anna. Όχι επειδή δεν ακολουθώ γενικά απλογραφημένη ορθογραφία σε ξένα ονόματα, αλλά επειδή το συγκεκριμένο όνομα δεν είναι ξένο, απλώς είναι σε άλλη χώρα ο κάτοχός του.


----------



## nickel (Jun 20, 2010)

Καλημέρα. Όταν εξελληνίζουμε το _Λονδίνο_ ή τη _Βαρκελώνη_ ή τον _Ερρίκο_ (ή τη _Μαριάμ_), είναι εύκολο να τα κλίνουμε: _του Λονδίνου, της Βαρκελώνης, του Ερρίκου, της Μαρίας_. Όταν έχουμε «υβρίδια», που μπορεί να είναι και ελληνικά και ξένα, μπορούμε να το έχουμε δίπορτο. (Για την ακρίβεια, όχι «μπορούμε» — το έχουμε δίπορτο, αυτό συμβαίνει.) Αρκεί να μην κάνουμε τρέλες. Έχει γράψει κανένας «της Μέρις»; Όχι. Έ, τότε να μη γράφουμε και «της Μαίρη». 

Δηλαδή: Αν γράψουμε εξελληνισμένο τύπο, πρέπει να τον κλίνουμε. _Η Μέρι Πόπινς, της Μέρι Πόπινς_, αλλά _η Μαίρη Λω, της Μαίρης Λω_.

Η _Άννα Βίσση_, _της Άννας Βίσση_, και _η Άννα Πάβλοβα_, _της Άννας Πάβλοβα_. Αν δεν το κλίνεις, γράψε το _Άνα_, «της Άνα», για να είσαι συνεπής. Εδώ το γράμμα _γάμμα_ έγινε _γάμα_, στην _Άννα_ θα κωλώσουμε; :)

Τον ίδιο καβγά είχα κάνει και με μια Βίκη. Γιατί γράφετε οι Βίκες «η Βίκυ, της Βίκυς»; Ή θα εξελληνιστεί (_η Βίκη, της Βίκης, οι Βίκες_) ή θα απλογράφουμε το ξένο: _η Βίκι, της Βίκι Καρ_.


----------



## kostis57 (Jun 20, 2010)

Μιας και το πιάσατε, δε μας λέτε και για τη _Σίση_: α) Από _Ελισάβετ_, β) από _Ασπασία_, που έχω και προσωπικό θέμα.


----------



## Costas (Jun 20, 2010)

Εσχάτως ακούω και "της τρόικα". Δεν θυμάμαι αν το άκουγα έτσι επί Μπρέζνιεφ-Κοσύγκιν-Ποντγκόρνυ, στα νιάτα μου.


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 20, 2010)

Το ακούμε πολύ συχνά, και αναρωτιέμαι από πού προέκυψε πάλι αυτό.


----------



## sarant (Jun 20, 2010)

Πάντως, ακόμα ο άκλιτος τύπος είναι μειοψηφικός (21Κ γκουγκλιές έναντι 304Κ του κλιτού). Και πολύ χάρηκα που είδα τη βουβουζέλα, είναι βέβαια και λαϊκό είδος, να κλίνεται.

Κωστή, Σίσ(σ)υ ή Σίση προτιμάς εσύ;


----------



## Costas (Jun 20, 2010)

Μήπως επειδή είναι ξένη λέξη;

Υπάρχει και η τάση για κατάργηση του -ς της γενικής στα θηλυκά σε -α και σε -η, όταν ακολουθεί επώνυμο και τα δυο πάνε πακέτο: δηλ. της Σάσας, αλλά της Σάσα Μπάστα, ή της Άννας, αλλά της Άννα Βίσση, και άλλα (δεν ξέρω και για της Γωγώ Ατζολετάκη, π.χ.) Δεν ξέρω τι γίνεται όταν το επώνυμο αρχίζει από φωνήεν, και μάλιστα ανάλογα αν τα δύο φωνήεντα είναι ίδια ή όχι (της Ελευθερία Αρβανιτάκη / της Μαίρη Αρώνη, αλλά πρέπει να βρούμε μια σύγχρονη). Δεν είναι δηλ. μόνο η Μαίρη Πόπινς, είναι και οι Ελληνίδες.


----------



## Costas (Jun 20, 2010)

Τι να σου πω, sarant. Ανάλογα με το ξένο, αν είναι ξένο.

Αν είναι ελληνικό, και είναι πραγματικό πρόσωπο, σίγουρα όπως το προτιμά η ίδια. Αν είναι φανταστικό πρόσωπο και είναι Ελληνίδα, θα έκανα μάλλον μια γούγλευση και ίσως να διάλεγα το πιο δημοφιλές. Αν πάλι τη βάφτιζα εγώ ο ίδιος, δεν ξέρω· αν ήταν λογοτεχνία, θα έπαιζαν μέσα μου τα Σίση, Σίσυ, Σίσσυ, Σίσι. Αν ήταν η κόρη μου, όπως κι αν τη φώναζα, θα την άφηνα να μεγαλώσει και ν' αποφασίσει η ίδια πώς θέλει να γράφει τ' όνομά της! Ως τότε, εγώ ίσως απλά να ενάλλασσα τις γραφές —στο φινάλε, γιατί όχι;

Αν πάλι είναι ξένη, καθώς μάλιστα και το όνομα είναι ξένης προέλευσης, μάλλον θ' ακολουθούσα την τάση μου για τη συμβατική αντιστρεψιμότητα (όσο δεν υιοθετούμε τη φωνητική ορθογραφία γενικότερα), δηλ., ανάλογα τη γλώσσα: Σίσσυ στα αγγλικά (Σίσσυ Σπέισεκ, λ.χ.), Σίσι στα αυστριακά (για την αυτοκράτειρα, ας πούμε), και ό,τι άλλο τέλος πάντων.


----------



## kostis57 (Jun 20, 2010)

sarant said:


> Κωστή, Σίσ(σ)υ ή Σίση προτιμάς εσύ;


Μπλέξαμε οι Κωστήδες. Το πρόβλημα που έχω είναι με τη γενική. Δεν ξέρω αν είναι καλύτερα να λέω (το να γράφω δε μου πολυχρειάζεται) _της Σίσης_ ή _της Σίσσυ_. Δεδομένου ότι στην περίπτωσή μου η προέλευση είναι από το _Ασπασία_ προτιμώ το ελληνικότερο (της _Σίσης_).


----------



## Earion (Jun 21, 2010)

Προσθέστε τη *Σάντη *(από Κυριακή), τη *Μάγκη *(από Μαργαρίτα) και την *Κρίστη *(από Χριστίνα).


----------



## Costas (Jun 21, 2010)

kostis57 said:


> Μπλέξαμε οι Κωστήδες.


Α, συγνώμη!


Earion said:


> Προσθέστε τη *Σάντη *(από Κυριακή), τη *Μάγκη *(από Μαργαρίτα) και την *Κρίστη *(από Χριστίνα).


Και τη Φρέυ(η) από την Παρασκευή.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 21, 2010)

Υπάρχει και η Μπέτη από Ελισάβετ...

(Υπάρχει και η Μπέτη η *δραπέτη, αλλά είναι άλλη ιστορία...:))







Vielen Dank Pork! :) :)


----------



## kostis57 (Jun 21, 2010)

Costas said:


> Α, συγνώμη!


Εγώ ευχαριστώ, για το διαφωτιστικό σχόλιό σου.


----------



## Zazula (Jul 6, 2010)

sarant said:


> _Νόμιζα ότι το θέμα έχει συζητηθεί ξανά, αλλά δεν το βρήκα. Αν κάποιος θυμάται ή ξέρει να ψάχνει καλύτερα, ας τα ενοποιήσει_.


Υπάρχουν και κάποιες σχετικές συζητήσεις ή χρήσιμες επισημάνσεις εδώ:

Οι στάχτες της Άντζελα(ς) και το χαμόγελο της Τζοκόντας
Όλες είναι άκλιτες εκτός απ' τη μαμά
μπερε-Καίτη
Η άνοδος (χωρίς πτώση) των νεοάκλιτων λέξεων στην ελληνική γλώσσα


----------



## Earion (Jul 12, 2010)

*Ρεμβασμοί Αθηναίου σε αποχαύνωση*

Σαββατοκύριακο του Ιουλίου στην Αθήνα, κατακαλόκαιρο, με κόσμο να φεύγει για διακοπές, με την έξαψη της ποδοσφαιρικής κατανάλωσης να καταλαγιάζει, και με μια γενική κατήφεια στην ατμόσφαιρα, πού θα μπορούσε να καταφύγει ένας κάτοικος της πρωτεύουσας για λίγες ώρες καλής πνευματικής αναψυχής; Αυτά αναρωτιέμαι και ανοίγω το ένθετο των «Νέων» του Σαββατοκύριακου για μια βιαστική αναζήτηση στις προσφερόμενες επιλογές πολιτισμένης απόδρασης από την πραγματικότητα.

Με υποδέχεται ένα τρισέλιδο αφιέρωμα που αναπολεί τις «αξέχαστες μέρες του 2004», του καλοκαιριού της «εθνικής έξαρσης», τότε που μας είχε συνεπάρει ένας ενθουσιασμός που βούλιαξε λίγα χρόνια αργότερα σαν όνειρο θερινής νυκτός. Διαβάζω τα άρθρα της Νατάσας Μπαστέα και της Βάνας Γεωργακοπούλου (ή της Ρούλας, μονίμως τις μπερδεύω αυτές τις δύο), βλέπω που γράφει και ο Γιάννης Χάρης για τα λεξιλογικά της υπόθεσης, αποθησαυρίζοντας τα ποικίλα δείγματα βωμολοχίας της κερκίδας, προσπερνώ ένα σημείωμα για τα παθήματα της διαφήμισης από τη λογοκρισία --που μας θυμίζει κάποια σχετική περιπέτεια της Πάμελας Άντερσον-- δίπλα σε νύξεις περί της τηλεοπτικής επικαιρότητας και της ανατολής ενός νέου άστρου, της Έρρικας Πρεζεράκου, και κάνω στάση στην εξομολόγηση του «μετανοημένου» Κώστα Τσόκλη (του πατέρα της Μάγιας, καλέ) που παραδέχεται: «Διαχειρίστηκα άσχημα το πρόσωπο Τσόκλης... Σίγουρα δεν είμαι πια καθαρός καλλιτέχνης. Ξεκίνησα αυνανιζόμενος, αυτοϊκανοποιούμενος από το έργο μου ... [Τώρα] δεν θέλω να είμαι βρικόλακας. Θέλω να με θέλετε...» Πολύ αργά για δάκρια, μαέστρο.

Τι άλλο έχει παρακάτω; Συναυλία της Νταϊάνας Κραλ στη Μαλακάσα με λόγια πολλά, επαινετικά, που μου θυμίζει ότι από μουσική δεν έχω παρακολουθήσει σχεδόν τίποτα φέτος· ήθελα να πάω στη συναυλία της Μόνικας στο Λυκαβηττό (που γράφεται Monika· προφανώς δεν της άρεσε το Monica) και δεν πρόλαβα· τέλος πάντων, από Φεστιβάλ Αθηνών δεν κατάλαβα σχεδόν τίποτα, μόνο στο Μέγαρο πήγα, στον _Πυγμαλίωνα_ του Ραμώ, με μουσική διεύθυνση του Γουίλιαμ Κρίστι, λιγάκι άνευρο και ως μουσική και ως θέαμα το βρήκα, δεν είμαι όμως αρμόδιος να κρίνω τις χορογραφίες της Τρίσας Μπράουν, ακούω μόνο ότι θεωρείται ισάξια διάδοχος του έργου μιας Πίνας Μπάους, μιας Μάρθας Γκράχαμ, ίσως και μιας Ιζαντόρας Ντάνκαν.

Σμαράγδα Καρύδη και Θοδωρής Αθερίδης, κατά τον θεατρικό κριτικό, μετατρέπουν τον Σαίξπηρ και τη «Στρίγγλα» σε επεισόδιο τηλεοπτικής σειράς, από τη μετριότητα του οποίου διασώζονται μόνο οι ηθοποιοί που παίζουν τους ρόλους του Λουκέντιου και της Μπιάνκας, ενώ στον κινηματογράφο κάνει μια αναιμική επανεμφάνιση η Κάθριν Ζήτα Τζόουνς, που εδώ στην Ελλάδα από διαστροφή τη λέμε Ζέτα, γιατί και την αγγλική προφορά δεν κρατάμε και τη λεπτομέρεια ότι οι γονείς της την ονόμασαν Ζήτα από το ελληνικό γράμμα δεν συγκρατήσαμε. Στην τηλεόραση πάντως το πρόγραμμα έχει ή αδιάφορα παιδικο-εφηβικά, όπως η _Γέφυρα της Τεραμπίθιας_, είτε άλλα από καιρό ξεχασμένα, όπως το _Ταξιδιώτες στην άλλη ζωή_ (Flatliners), πρώτη εμφάνιση της κοκκινομάλλας Τζούλιας Ρόμπερτς στην οθόνη.

Από βιβλία, κι εδώ η κίνηση κάπως υποτονική· κοντοστέκομαι στην παρουσίαση της τελευταίας δουλειάς του Πάνου Καρνέζη και της Χέρτας Μύλλερ. Ο πρώτος έπαψε να ασχολείται με ελληνικά θέματα και ανακάλυψε τους Ισπανούς, η άλλη τριγυρνά πάλι γύρω απ’ το αιώνιο θέμα, τον εφιάλτη της ανθρώπινης ύπαρξης στα στρατόπεδα συγκέντρωσης. Σαν να μου φαίνεται ότι φέτος θα βγάλουμε τις διακοπές αγκαλιά με τους κλασικούς πλάι στο κύμα, με τα πάθη της Άννας Καρένινας και τους πλανταγμούς της Έμμας Μπωβαρύ.

Φτάνω στο τέλος χωρίς να βρω κάτι που να μ’ έχει ενθουσιάσει. Ας είναι. Το φυλλομέτρημα κλείνει με την επικαιρότητα των ημερών, τον απερχόμενο Αμερικανό πρέσβη (στενό συνεργάτη κάποτε της Κοντολίζας Ράις), που αποχαιρετά τον καλό κόσμο της Αθήνας, την απίστευτη ιστορία με τους Ρώσους κατασκόπους στην Αμερική και την αστραφτερή διπλή ζωή της Άννας Τσάπμαν (άλλης κοκκινομάλλας). Ο θόρυβος της πόλης αναδύεται σιγά σιγά απ’ το μπαλκόνι και έρχεται να καθίσει πλάι μου: ένας απόηχος από τραγούδια του Μικρούτσικου με τη φωνή της Μίλβας και τα μεγάφωνα της ΓΣΕΕ που διαλαλούν από μακριά το νέο «Όχι στην κηδεμονία της τρόικα»...


----------



## anef (Jul 12, 2010)

Πολύ ωραίο! 
Μια πληροφορία: τα Νέα του Σαββάτου δεν θα έχουν πια το ένθετο 'Ζω Θεσσαλονίκη', κόπηκε λόγω κρίσης κι αυτό. 
Και μια απορία: την Ντάνκαν, Ισιδώρα δεν τη λέγαμε;


----------



## nickel (Jul 12, 2010)

Ποτέ άλλοτε δεν γράφτηκε τέτοιο κείμενο υπέρ της γενικής _της Μαίρης_, χωρίς μάλιστα ούτε μία _Μαίρη_. Θα ήταν μάλιστα εξαιρετικά ενδιαφέρον το κείμενο για μας τους κουτσομπόληδες που μας θέλγει να πληροφορούμαστε τις κινήσεις του γνωστού-άγνωστου συμφορουμίτη αν αντικατόπτριζε την καθημερινότητά σου και όχι, όπως υποψιάζομαι, μια τεχνητή έλξη προς γυναίκες με προκλητικές γενικές πτώσεις (ίσως και άλλες προκλητικές και λιγότερο γενικές πτώσεις).


----------



## Earion (Jul 12, 2010)

Anef, το _Ισιδώρας _θα ήταν πολύ εύκολο (σαν το πρώτο γκολ της Γερμανίας στην Ουρουγουάη).

Nickel, λευκή πετσέτα ! Παραδίνομαι !


----------



## Costas (Dec 11, 2010)

Tvxs: για την αναθεώρηση της Συνθήκης της Λισσαβόνα.


----------



## Earion (Jun 27, 2013)

Αστραπιαίο κουίζ. Απαντάμε αυθόρμητα, χωρίς σκέψη.

Γρήγορα! Ονομαστική, η Βάλια Κάλντα, γενική .......;


----------



## bernardina (Jun 27, 2013)

Της Βάλιας Κάλντα (σαν να είναι όνομα και επίθετο :lol: )


----------



## SBE (Jun 28, 2013)

Της Βάλιας Κάλντας, όπως λέμε της Νέας Υόρκης. 
Αλλά δεν θα με παραξένευε αν άκουγα "της Βαλιακάλντας".


----------

